# DoorDash Messing With AR.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I know it doesn’t matter. And this suspicion did not just pop up out of bowhere. I’ve actually been semi-monitoring all the pings I got and counting them.

And guess what? It started falling well before I hit 100 pings.

You will say - Mercy, how do you know it’s not just older deliveries falling off?

And I’ll say - because I started counting at 0%. There was nothing to fall off.

I’m telling you. They’re messing with our AR.

Next time I fall to 0%, I swear I’ll take a pen and notepad and literally count sticks. 😂


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I was just laughing about this. I have been online for the past three hours and haven't accepted anything because they have been feeding me an uninterrupted stream of fermented dumpster juice. No, DoorDash, I am NOT driving to the Chick-fil-A or Bed, Bath, & Beyond that are 5 miles away, no matter how many times you ask me. So my AR started out at 22%. I decline a whole bunch of pings, and during each decline it tells me, "If you decline, you're AR will fall to 22%." Okay, so a decline is falling off and being replaced by a new decline. Fine. That makes sense. Then I decline another and it tells me that my AR will be 23% after I decline. Wait.......how does my AR go up by declining. I decline another and it tells me my AR will be 19% after declining. Wait......how did I go from 23 to 19 all at once? Then I decline another and it tell me my AR will go to 20% if I decline. Wow........it is all over the place........not that I care in any way about my acceptance rate.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I was just laughing about this. I have been online for the past three hours and haven't accepted anything because they have been feeding me an uninterrupted stream of fermented dumpster juice. No, DoorDash, I am NOT driving to the Chick-fil-A or Bed, Bath, & Beyond that are 5 miles away, no matter how many times you ask me. So my AR started out at 22%. I decline a whole bunch of pings, and during each decline it tells me, "If you decline, you're AR will fall to 22%." Okay, so a decline is falling off and being replaced by a new decline. Fine. That makes sense. Then I decline another and it tells me that my AR will be 23% after I decline. Wait.......how does my AR go up by declining. I decline another and it tells me my AR will be 19% after declining. Wait......how did I go from 23 to 19 all at once? Then I decline another and it tell me my AR will go to 20% if I decline. Wow........it is all over the place........not that I care in any way about my acceptance rate.


Yup happens to me, too - goes up after a decline.

I don’t care (clearly from my AR), but I do wonder WHY?!? When something’s fishy, there’s always a reason.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

2 decent sized posts about AR from 2 dashers that claim they do not care about AR… lol


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> 2 decent sized posts about AR from 2 dashers that claim they do not care about AR… lol


If DoorDash didn't slap me in the face with it every time I declined a ping, I probably wouldn't even know what my acceptance rate was. As it is, though, it is hard not to notice the number going up when you've declined the last 30 pings in a row. I really don't care about the number, though. I also don't care whether or not you believe that I don't care.

On a somewhat related note, my on-time rating is currently 90.26%. How I can have a fractional percentage when it is supposed to be based on the 100 most recent deliveries, I have no idea. Somebody is going to have to explain that math to me, because I don't get it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> If DoorDash didn't slap me in the face with it every time I declined a ping, I probably wouldn't even know what my acceptance rate was. As it is, though, it is hard not to notice the number going up when you've declined the last 30 pings in a row. I really don't care about the number, though. I also don't care whether or not you believe that I don't care.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, my on-time rating is currently 90.26%. How I can have a fractional percentage when it is supposed to be based on the 100 most recent deliveries, I have no idea. Somebody is going to have to explain that math to me, because I don't get it.


Are you at 90% on-time because of multi-apping…?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Are you at 90% on-time because of multi-apping…?


I don't know if I actually am at 90% or if it is just DoorDash being dumb. For the past 4 months or so, it has fluctuated between about 90.2% and 90.8%. How can it be a fractional percentage if it is based on the last 100 deliveries?

I do multi-app on occasion, but I am not on Seamus's level. When I multi-app, both pickups are always from the same restaurant, the dropoffs are within a quarter mile of one another, and I almost always drop off the DoorDash order first.

Even when I do a single order and go straight to the restaurant, pick up the order, and take it straight to the customer with no traffic and no delays, I am usually still cutting it close with regard to being on time. I think it is because I mostly do very short deliveries on DoorDash because they show so little of the tip up front I am not willing to roll the dice on the longer deliveries. My experience is that DoorDash doesn't give me enough time for the short deliveries and gives me way more time than I need for the long deliveries. On the rare occasion that I accept a longer distance delivery, I usually don't have any trouble being on time. I am usually 10+ minutes early.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I don't know if I actually am at 90% or if it is just DoorDash being dumb. For the past 4 months or so, it has fluctuated between about 90.2% and 90.8%. How can it be a fractional percentage if it is based on the last 100 deliveries?
> 
> I do multi-app on occasion, but I am not on Seamus's level. When I multi-app, both pickups are always from the same restaurant, the dropoffs are within a quarter mile of one another, and I almost always drop off the DoorDash order first.
> 
> Even when I do a single order and go straight to the restaurant, pick up the order, and take it straight to the customer with no traffic and no delays, I am usually still cutting it close with regard to being on time. I think it is because I mostly do very short deliveries on DoorDash because they show so little of the tip up front I am not willing to roll the dice on the longer deliveries. My experience is that DoorDash doesn't give me enough time for the short deliveries and gives me way more time than I need for the long deliveries. On the rare occasion that I accept a longer distance delivery, I usually don't have any trouble being on time. I am usually 10+ minutes early.


Their time expectations are totally unrealistic. I sometimes have to laugh.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> 2 decent sized posts about AR from 2 dashers that claim they do not care about AR… lol


Dude. If I rarely reach double digits in AR, does it look to you like I care? Seriously?

If I’m frequently at 0%, do I? 😂

I just don’t like manipulation. Period.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'll take an erroneous 0% AR over yet another one of DD's "force-feedings" of garbage that lowered my Completion Rate.

Last night DD sent me a $4 trash offer. I tapped the Decline button and immediately the order got "accepted" by the app. There was no way I was gonna waste 20 minutes delivering a $4 POS so I had to cancel the order and take a hit on my Completion Rate.

At least half of my unassigned orders the last few months have been the result having to cancel garbage orders that were given to me without my permission.

Assigning orders to drivers without their permission and then penalizing them when they cancel goes against any pretense of independent contractor status.

This has been happening a lot and it sucks big time. They're not supposed to do this, period. And I'm not interested in any "glitch" claims because it's not a glitch. DD copied one of Uber's scams by making the entire screen a giant ACCEPT button.

Thus when I tapped the DECLINE button the app treated it as touching the ACCEPT button.

Uber created this scam and they stick me with orders too, but unlike DD, Uber isn't a hard-ass about cancellations as long as you don't crazy with them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I'll take an erroneous 0% AR over yet another one of DD's "force-feedings" of garbage that lowered my Completion Rate.
> 
> Last night DD sent me a $4 trash offer. I tapped the Decline button and immediately the order got "accepted" by the app. There was no way I was gonna waste 20 minutes delivering a $4 POS so I had to cancel the order and take a hit on my Completion Rate.
> 
> ...


Never had that problem with DD. UE - all the time. But not even once on DD. 

They must have a thing for you personally. 😂


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I'll take an erroneous 0% AR over yet another one of DD's "force-feedings" of garbage that lowered my Completion Rate.
> 
> Last night DD sent me a $4 trash offer. I tapped the Decline button and immediately the order got "accepted" by the app. There was no way I was gonna waste 20 minutes delivering a $4 POS so I had to cancel the order and take a hit on my Completion Rate.
> 
> ...


Just let the crappy orders timeout without declining…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Just let the crappy orders timeout without declining…


They keep sending the same one when you do this.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> They keep sending the same one when you do this.


I know that, and it’s not that often… but he is complaining that his screen is one big ACCEPT button… so don’t attempt to decline by touching screen and just let ping time out… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> They keep sending the same one when you do this.


Keep letting it time out, it'll send them a powerful message, I'm glad I'm not the only one who does it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I know that, and it’s not that often… but he is complaining that his screen is one big ACCEPT button… so don’t attempt to decline by touching screen and just let ping time out… 🤷‍♂️


Letting pings time out is very counterproductive, to the point that I'm better off taking the risk of an occasional force-feed order than having to deal with an app that constantly crashes.

DD gets EXTRA pissed off when drivers let pings time out, so pissed that they retaliate by sending worms that crash the app and sometimes the phone itself. 

In addition to the crashes letting pings time out is unproductive. While I'm sitting there letting a trash offer time out I could be missing out on a ping that may be worth doing. I realize that's not likely to happen but at least I give myself a chance to get something reasonable.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Never had that problem with DD. UE - all the time. But not even once on DD.
> 
> They must have a thing for you personally. 😂


Markets vary and because of that so does the behavior of the gig companies. You're on the New Jersey shore or whatever and it's a completely different market from Metro DC.

Here in DC my market is perpetually saturated with drivers. Saturation means worse behavior from the gig companies. Work in this market with your 0% AR and you'll get the force-feeding treatment and other harsh tactics.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Letting pings time out is very counterproductive, to the point that I'm better off taking the risk of an occasional force-feed order than having to deal with an app that constantly crashes.
> 
> DD gets EXTRA pissed off when drivers let pings time out, so pissed that they retaliate by sending worms that crash the app and sometimes the phone itself.
> 
> In addition to the crashes letting pings time out is unproductive. While I'm sitting there letting a trash offer time out I could be missing out on a ping that may be worth doing. I realize that's not likely to happen but at least I give myself a chance to get something reasonable.


Do you have proof DD intentionally crashes the app or your phone by letting pings time out?

I have never had this happen to me, where my app or phone crashes by letting pings time out and I do it all the time.

Recycling pings sometimes bring higher offers on those pings.

Wasting 10 or 15 mins a day is not going to make or break me while waiting for the ping counter to time out.

Maybe your phone operating system is corrupted causing these crashes, or maybe it’s just your paranoia getting out of control…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Do you have proof DD intentionally crashes the app or your phone by letting pings time out?
> 
> I have never had this happen to me, where my app or phone crashes by letting pings time out and I do it all the time.
> 
> ...


I have also experienced issues after order time outs. It starts sending messages, then the message at the bottom won't go away, pausing after just one missed order.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Eventually they pause you after every decline either way.

It gets really impossible and dangerous to decline an offer every 10 seconds for hours on end.

When the $2 offers never stop, timeouts are the way to go.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Eventually they pause you after every decline either way.
> 
> It gets really impossible and dangerous to decline an offer every 10 seconds for hours on end.
> 
> When the $2 offers never stop, timeouts are the way to go.


I pause. It has been my observation they tend to do that, so the next 10-15 minutes are a total loss. I focus on UE when that happens.

Caveat being: I am by no means a top earner.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I have also experienced issues after order time outs. It starts sending messages, then the message at the bottom won't go away, pausing after just one missed order.


Honestly, I have never had these types of issues… timed out yes possibly, and my AR is low 20’s. Running iOS…


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Whether you let them time out or not the dd app always crashes, I've had those buggy messages even when I accept orders, if you check out the play store you'll find a bunch of bad reviews about how unstable the app is.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Keep letting it time out, it'll send them a powerful message, I'm glad I'm not the only one who does it.


It doesn't send anybody a message. If you think you are sticking it to DoorDash by doing anything that you do, you are kidding yourself.


----------



## neodriver (Jun 11, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It doesn't send anybody a message. If you think you are sticking it to DoorDash by doing anything that you do, you are kidding yourself.


Yes it does send a message, if one driver does it alone of course it doesn't but if done collectively it does, it's proven that unity makes a strong force, but if you like bending over backwards for them so be it, keep doing it.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

neodriver said:


> ....but if you like bending over backwards for them so be it, keep doing it.


You missed the point.

I am not suggesting that anybody should bend over backwards for anybody, certainly not for any of these app companies. Every driver should work these apps in the way that is most profitable for him...........or quit working them altogether if that is what is best for him. If that means a 3% acceptance rate, blacklisting certain restaurants, letting pings time out, etc., then so be it. Do what is best for you. Just don't kid yourself by thinking that you are making some kind of statement by doing so.

If you start letting all pings time out, the only thing that might notice is the algorithm, and it might take some action ranging from pausing you temporarily or logging you out to deactivating you. No person is ever going to even notice that you did it, though, let alone care that you did it. That doesn't mean that you shouldn't do it. If it is what works best for you and allows you to make the most money with the least amount of hassle, then do it. Just do it for that reason, not because you have fooled yourself into thinking that you are making some kind of statement.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> On a somewhat related note, my on-time rating is currently 90.26%. How I can have a fractional percentage when it is supposed to be based on the 100 most recent deliveries, I have no idea. Somebody is going to have to explain that math to me, because I don't get it.


I've been wondering if Doordash has invented some new type of mathematics.

I've had on-time ratings that extend into the ten thousands column.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Do you have proof DD intentionally crashes the app or your phone by letting pings time out?
> 
> I have never had this happen to me, where my app or phone crashes by letting pings time out and I do it all the time.
> 
> ...


Do I have smoking gun proof? No. Have I been observing a consistent cause and effect pattern? Definitely.

The fact that it hasn't happened to you doesn't mean it doesn't happen to others. Markets can vary and so can DD's behavior. Driver-saturated markets are more likely to see this type of behavior than markets that aren't saturated with drivers.

It can be a lot more than 10 for 15 minutes wasted in a shift if I have to keep dealing with app crashes that require app refreshes and sometimes phone reboots.

It's happened with three different phones and two different phone companies.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> Whether you let them time out or not the dd app always crashes, I've had those buggy messages even when I accept orders, if you check out the play store you'll find a bunch of bad reviews about how unstable the app is.


There's no question that the DD app has stability issues and crashes can occur at any time, but there's also no question that in my experience app misbehavior is much more likely to occur when I Iet pings time out rather than tapping the Decline button. 

The vast majority of times that "Unexpected Error" worm pops up is after I've let pings time out. It seldom happens when I tap the Decline button.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I've been wondering if Doordash has invented some new type of mathematics.
> 
> I've had on-time ratings that extend into the ten thousands column.


Top this if you can.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I don’t pay attention to AR.
Recently I started receiving messages from DD saying that if I get my AR up to 50% I’ll get better paying orders.
I don’t believe them. I keep declining the crappy requests.


----------

